# Any plant experts about? is this hogweed or cow parsley?



## cob&onion (28 June 2011)

I am 90% sure this is HOGWEED, but my OH and his dad say its cow parsley.
Its growing at the back of the garden up against a fence, its about 10 foot tall, really chunky and bigger than cow parsley.  Its right at the back behind lots of shrubs so well out of reach (i know they can be pretty nasty things)

Please tell me what it is so i can get the salt and pepper out the cupboard so they can eat their own hats 

PS sorry its a bit dark out but you get the general jist..........


----------



## cob&onion (28 June 2011)

bump the suspense is killing us (me)


----------



## muff747 (28 June 2011)

I am almost certain cow parsley does not grow to 10' high but hogweed is much taller.
Hope this helps!!
 Found this on google

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/advicesearch/profile.aspx?pid=458


----------



## MrsHutt (28 June 2011)

As far as I knew, the main difference between the two to look at is the size.  Cow parsley is a max of 3' and hogweed can be huge (10' sounds too big for cow parsley).  Get rid of it (carefully!)


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 June 2011)

I would say it was Hogwed and the seeds are much larger than Cow parsley.


----------



## china (28 June 2011)

looks like cow parsley to me, hogweed is mahoosive and chunky and it burns so dont touch it just incase ;-)
http://y2u.co.uk/knowledge_information/I_zq5/RN_Plant_Giant_Hogweed.jpg


----------



## cob&onion (28 June 2011)

It just looks so much chunkier than cow parsley, will have another good look at it tomorrow when its light - i have armed myself with info on it.
Not that i would touch it!!!
Has anyone had any bad experiences with this nasty stuff??


----------



## Foxhunter49 (28 June 2011)

Hog Weed for sure. Cow parsley will not be as tall and the stalks not as thick and the flowers not as flat.


----------



## Fii (28 June 2011)

I can't see it properly to tell, but hogweed flower is heavier and denser than cowparsley, Cowparsley flower is soft and fluffy, if you like.
 The leaves of cowparsley are different to hogweed as well, cowparsley is more feathered.
 Also just to confuse you even more, there are lot's and lots of plants with white flowers, that look very simular to both plants.


----------



## lhotse (28 June 2011)

It's definitely not cow parsley, it's way past flowering time for that now. Giant hogweed.


----------



## Bangagin (28 June 2011)

Difficult to tell from those photos - the leaves of hogweed are different to that of cow parsley. Try Google images for both plants and see if that helps.


----------



## 1stclassalan (28 June 2011)

To clarify - there are at least TWO varieties of Hogweed you're likely to find in the U.K. one is hardly distinguishable from some of the Cow Parsley type Umbelliferas ( that's medium ot tallish weeds with compound leaves and flat heads to many tiny white flowers ) 

Giant Hogweed - Herca..... something, it's been a long day... gigantium can be a truly monstrous plant 10ft tall vast leaves and stems topped by huge flower heads - these are the ones that contain irritant substances. 

If you'd like to take some more photos - in daylight or once the eclipse finishes ( hahaha) I'll have another go.


----------



## lhotse (28 June 2011)

Um, no, hogweed, both types look completely different to cow parsley. The plant similar to cow parsley is hemlock. Normal hogweed still has rather robust flowerheads as apposed to the rather dainty flowerheads of cow parsley and hemlock.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 June 2011)

Peering through the gloom, those leaves look more like cow parsley to me.  There is still some flowering in our area.


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 June 2011)

Can you tell us where it is growing. Hogweed tends to grow in damp ditches and near water. Cow Parsley grows on verges.


----------



## lhotse (28 June 2011)

It's not cow parsley, and that I am 100% sure of. Whether it is native hogweed or the intruder giant hogweed is difficult to tell, although if the height is correct, then it would most likey be the latter.


----------



## RutlandH2O (28 June 2011)

Without meaning to throw a spanner into the works, could it be hemlock? The stem of hemlock is smooth (unlike cow parsley) and is covered with purple/red spots. It has finely dissected
leaves and is seriously toxic (all parts of the plant, but 
particularly the seeds). It is very unpalatable alive, but dead
and dry, livestock will eat it.


----------



## 1stclassalan (28 June 2011)

lhotse said:



			Um, no, hogweed, both types look completely different to cow parsley. The plant similar to cow parsley is hemlock. Normal hogweed still has rather robust flowerheads as apposed to the rather dainty flowerheads of cow parsley and hemlock.
		
Click to expand...

I think you must be suffering from altitude sickness Lhotse - hogweed and cow parsley do not look COMPLETELY different - there are many similarities but your hemlock has flipping purple flowers for chrissakes!!!


----------



## RutlandH2O (29 June 2011)

What I just forgot to add was that it kills. It, too, grows in damp
margins.


----------



## RutlandH2O (29 June 2011)

1srclassalan: I believe you are thinking of deadly nightshade
when you mention purple flowers. Hemlock has white flowers.


----------



## Fii (29 June 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			I think you must be suffering from altitude sickness Lhotse - hogweed and cow parsley do not look COMPLETELY different - there are many similarities but your hemlock has flipping purple flowers for chrissakes!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hogweed and cowparsley do indeed look completly diferent!
 And hemlock does have white flowers, bit more homework needed i think 1stclassalan!!


----------



## mulledwhine (29 June 2011)

It is not deadly nightshade, I have got some that needs killing, and that is a trailing plant


----------



## *hic* (29 June 2011)

If that's ten feet tall you ahve some mahoosive nettles.


----------



## councillor (29 June 2011)

Hog weed has a very thick stem that is a kinda purple/ redish colour (especialy around the base) and are hairy and spotty.On large mature plants I often think it looks like a coli flower stuck on top. It thrives in humid damp areas. I am no expert at all, just have loads of it where I live. 
Don't try to remove it yourself, I have had a blister from hog weed, playing in amongst it as a kid,  and it burns for ages, get someone in to remove it for you.


----------



## lhotse (29 June 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			I think you must be suffering from altitude sickness Lhotse - hogweed and cow parsley do not look COMPLETELY different - there are many similarities but your hemlock has flipping purple flowers for chrissakes!!!
		
Click to expand...

How rude you are!
Hemlock is VERY similar to cowparsley, the only easily distinguising feature being that hemlock has purple spots on the stem. The flowers are WHITE, and very similar to cowparsley. The leaves of both plants are extremely similar. 
Hogweed on the other hand has large leaves, not the delicate 'parley' leaves of it's two relatives. The flowerheads are large and flat, they are not dainty like cowparsley and hemlock.
I think you should do your homework before you accuse others of being wrong.
Oh, and I'm in the process of collecting data on wild plant and flower species for the local nature reserve, not to mention tree species as well.

And I climb mountains as well, so I know all about altitude sickness and I'm certainly not suffering from it!!!!


----------



## giveachance (29 June 2011)

Thanks c & e for posting this. I came across some, what I now know to be hog weed thanks to the thread, and had no idea what it was. To be completely honest I thought someone had G.M'd cow parsley But now I know it was hog weed.


----------



## 1stclassalan (1 July 2011)

lhotse said:



			How rude you are!
		
Click to expand...

Ummm.... I don't think my comments were at all "rude" - nothing profane or rustically deteriorated in them - I'll accept impertinent - I've been that most of my life so I'm not giving up now!




			Hemlock is VERY similar to cowparsley, the only easily distinguising feature being that hemlock has purple spots on the stem. The flowers are WHITE, and very similar to cowparsley. The leaves of both plants are extremely similar.
		
Click to expand...

And you are completely correct - I stand cowed by your overawing knowledge.




			I think you should do your homework before you accuse others of being wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - this is the Interweb - it's full of people telling each other they're wrong without knowing who's right!

I was convinced that Hemlock was Henbane when I flew to the keyboard! My utmost apologies. And before you say that Henbane doesn't have purple flowers - the strain I have does.




			Oh, and I'm in the process of collecting data on wild plant and flower species for the local nature reserve, not to mention tree species as well.
		
Click to expand...

I quail before your intelect.




			And I climb mountains as well,
		
Click to expand...

Well .... come on then - have you climbed it???


----------



## lhotse (1 July 2011)

Lhotse, no I haven't actually!!! But I know a few who have!


----------



## Spottyappy (1 July 2011)

I'd agree with hemlock. Deadly(used to be used for executions!).
We have a far worse problem with that round my way than with ragwort....


----------



## albeg (1 July 2011)

It sounds like giant hogweed. Be really careful when getting rid of it, the sap is phototoxic.
Giant Hogweed info and images here, it has a purple blotched stem.

Could be hemlock ether, as it looks similar
Link

Your pictures seem to show that it doesn't have leaves, which leads me to think that it's hogweed, not hemlock, but can't tell for definite.


----------



## domane (1 July 2011)

Although the pics are very dark, it looks like Common Hogweed to me.  I've spent years thinking it is cow parsley and only learned the difference this year... it's everywhere, in all the hedgerows...

(pics courtesy of Google)

Flowers... which can grow to around 5ft....






Leaf...






It's very sweet at the moment which is why the horses go mad for it.... sounds like celery when they crunch on the stems which are thick.  Fairly harmless but you wouldn't want to turn a horse out to gorge on a field of it.

On the other hand... 

Giant Hogweed is a menace.  As others have said, the sap is dangerous and severe blistering can occur.  I think you'd know if the plant you are looking at is G.H.  The stems are huge, more like mini-trunks than stems - the flower heads are WAY bigger than the pics you posted and the leaves can reach around 18" or more across ... it really lives up to the "giant" in it's name....

Pics again...


----------



## Rob Lakeside (1 July 2011)

The sap from hogweed causes blistering when it comes in contact with skin and sunlight combined

So if you wish to cut this down, carry this out on a shady day and keep yourself covered.

Giant hogweed is single stemed at the base and will reach 15ft especially when mother plant has been established for years and in a wet place.

This british native Hogweed is more dangerous to humans than horses see the doctor for treatment.

Sorry to upst you all but if this is at the back of a garden.
IT MAY BE ANGELICA a herb that, plant and seeds can be eaten

remenber other species of the Umbellifery family are
Carrots
Parsnips 
sweet ceciley
parsley

And yes I am the horticulturist


----------



## cob&onion (1 July 2011)

Rob Lakeside said:



			The sap from hogweed causes blistering when it comes in contact with skin and sunlight combined

So if you wish to cut this down, carry this out on a shady day and keep yourself covered.

Giant hogweed is single stemed at the base and will reach 15ft especially when mother plant has been established for years and in a wet place.

This british native Hogweed is more dangerous to humans than horses see the doctor for treatment.

Sorry to upst you all but if this is at the back of a garden.
IT MAY BE ANGELICA a herb that, plant and seeds can be eaten

remenber other species of the Umbellifery family are
Carrots
Parsnips 
sweet ceciley
parsley

And yes I am the horticulturist
		
Click to expand...

Please can you check my up to date post with more pics on the subject 
much appreciated
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=467113


----------



## Fii (2 July 2011)

Rob Lakeside said:



			Sorry to upst you all but if this is at the back of a garden.
IT MAY BE ANGELICA a herb that, plant and seeds can be eaten


And yes I am the horticulturist
		
Click to expand...

Yes, although the leaves arent the same as Hogweed, and the flowers of Angelica are more greenish than white.

 I am not a horticulturist, but am very interested in wild plants, and am learning as i go along.
 At the moment we are pulling ragwort on some couple of hundred acres, and if i come across something i don't know the name of, i pick a sample and then research it, it took me weeks to find out that one plant was fleabane.
 I highly recomend , The illustrated encyclopedia of herbs, as a reference book.


----------



## lhotse (2 July 2011)

Rob Lakeside said:



			The sap from hogweed causes blistering when it comes in contact with skin and sunlight combined

So if you wish to cut this down, carry this out on a shady day and keep yourself covered.

Giant hogweed is single stemed at the base and will reach 15ft especially when mother plant has been established for years and in a wet place.

This british native Hogweed is more dangerous to humans than horses see the doctor for treatment.
		
Click to expand...

Giant hogweed is not native to this country!!


----------

